# Wooden minesweepers WW2



## david daane bolier (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking for the history of the Dutch minesweeper "Marken" - MMS-type - (Mickey Mouses?) built by Herd & MacKenzie at Buckie.
Launched 1941 as MMS 54 (J 554) and taken over by the Dutch Navy on August 28th 1944.

I came across the remark that the hull design was based on a barquentine. But up till now I have been unable to find confirmation of this.
Anybody more info?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Briefest of details of Marken given on http://www.netherlandsnavy.nl/
Not heard that they were based on design of a barquentine, but certainly heavily constructed of timber using traditional methods.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

eddyw said:


> Briefest of details of Marken given on http://www.netherlandsnavy.nl/
> Not heard that they were based on design of a barquentine, but certainly heavily constructed of timber using traditional methods.


If I remember rightly they were constructed of doubly diagonal planking - much like the early MTBs. They were in use in the medi fleet well into the 1950's . If I remember rightly, Prince Charles's first ship was one of them.
They were very good against magnetic mines. No need for degaussing.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

I have nothing on the boat you seek but these websites have images on MMS
click here scroll to bottom of page
alternatively google 'Harry Tates navy' under whom they worked, they will probably have details of no54
A little about their building is HERE


----------



## david daane bolier (Aug 13, 2008)

*MMS - based on barquentine?*

Thank you gentlemen, for your useful tips. The search goes on!


----------



## Visje (Dec 31, 2006)

A few sources specifically on 105ft minesweepers:

D.K. Brown "The Design and Construction of British Warships 1939-1945: Submarines, escorts and coastal forces" (1996)

Interestingly enough, the Marken (II) is still in existence today. She is the barquentine "Elisabeth Smit". She was heavily damaged in a storm in 2002, partially sank and still remains there today in a deplorable condition.

See for example:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80718078
http://www.haagsebeeldbank.nl/afbeelding/94474d0a-4988-44f4-bb9e-23c078bba69e


----------



## Story (May 9, 2008)

http://www.netherlandsnavy.nl/105ft.htm

Some more details here
http://www.uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/13762.html
http://www.uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/14022.html

Supposedly, ship in foreground is the Elisabeth Smit
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=36881

This would imply that she's active again, and no longer rotting in place?
http://www.sailingisland.de/datengrosssegler/elisabethsmit.html

Harry Smit was responsible for rerigging her in 1977
He also owns/refurbished the Europa
http://oxid-tech.com/launchbiz/europa/
and the Hydrograaf
http://www.castlesoftheseas.nl/hydrograaf-1910.html

Incidentally, one of the Marken I's crew is buried here -
http://www.basher82.nl/Data/Castri***/directions.html

Smits Schipper Gerardus Albertus Hs Ms Marken 20 May 1944


----------

